# ummmmm synchonized swimming.



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

interesting...


You dont need to tell what theyre saying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

ive seen that before. i really dont think the fish would do that on their own just by the guy waving his hands in a certain direction. there's got to be a trick to it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's all done on computer. I've seen that before.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

First thought that came into my mind was magnets.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

yea iv heard some people feed the fish tiny magnets.. its not nice..
i havent seen that video, my computer is refusing to play any video for me right now  but some people have said its just the goldfish following someones hand, which i find ver believable, since i can do it with mine!


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah!!! I also heard about fish being feed with magnets so they can do tricks and i bet this is one of those. Poor fish...


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

that was atrippy!! Cute too. ACK feeding goldfish magnets!!!


----------

